# Fezzari Wire Peak



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

https://www.fezzari.com/wirepeak

Similar geo to the shuttle, Shimano Step, 140/160 travel, 27.5/29 wheels option, three price levels, Pro model only $5600, direct sale so no tax, 30 day love it or return it, 49#.

Pretty much a Levo killer.

Welcome to the party!


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks great. However, I don't understand the geometry charts, which show different values for 29 vs 27.5+ wheels/tires. If the frames and forks are the same, then the only things that should change are BB height and standover height. However, the charts show changes in almost every category. The most perplexing is BB height and BB drop. Somehow the BB drop is 30mm with 29 wheels vs 20mm with 27.5+, which makes no sense unless you were to use a 30mm shorter A-C fork on the 29er, but then the headtube and seat tube angles would be ~1.5 degrees steeper, but the chart actually shows .5 degree slacker angles. WTF??

Edit: Watching the video, it looks like there is a flip chip in the seat stays where it connects to the upper linkage and shock. Nice bonus for fine tuning. 20/30 BB drop is a decent compromise for BB height if switching wheel sizes.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I suspect they use a different fork for the 29er which would increase A-C and decrease HTA, possibly a different lower headset cup, and maybe a spacer in the shock to prevent going to deep into the travel (tire rub).

No idea on the flip chip, if they market the bike as having one, then it does.

I’ll hopefully get a demo when I go to to SLC to pick up my 29er frame.


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> I suspect they use a different fork for the 29er which would increase A-C and decrease HTA, possibly a different lower headset cup, and maybe a spacer in the shock to prevent going to deep into the travel (tire rub).
> 
> No idea on the flip chip, if they market the bike as having one, then it does.
> 
> I'll hopefully get a demo when I go to to SLC to pick up my 29er frame.


There's definitely a flip chip. It's mentioned in the video. The HTA is listed as slacker on the 29er, so I believe the forks used in the geometry table are the same (typically the 27.5+ version gets a longer fork to increase BB height, which would make the 29er steeper in comparison, not slacker). Also, it looks like the bikes are only being sold as 27.5+ right now, but are "29er capable" if you want to buy your own wheels.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> https://www.fezzari.com/wirepeak
> 
> Similar geo to the shuttle, Shimano Step, 140/160 travel, 27.5/29 wheels option, three price levels, Pro model only $5600, direct sale so no tax, 30 day love it or return it, 49#.
> 
> ...


I'm a little skeptical after seeing their first effort on the linkage design blog. If they have improved their design as they claim, they need to prove it given their poor first effort. For the price of the top model, I would take the GT Trance E+ 1 Pro and deal with my local bike shop, because I know from riding that that particular bike works very well.


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

hikerdave said:


> I'm a little skeptical after seeing their first effort on the linkage design blog. If they have improved their design as they claim, they need to prove it given their poor first effort. For the price of the top model, I would take the GT Trance E+ 1 Pro and deal with my local bike shop, because I know from riding that that particular bike works very well.


Are you referring to the 2015 model that is on linkagedesing.blogspot.com? That is a pretty old bike (4 model years). Also the new bikes are a horst link variation and not single pivot like the one on the blog. The current bikes including the Wire Peak, La Sal Peak, Signal Peak, and new Cascade Peak, are wildly different than what are on this blog. Every brand has improved their linkage designs from 2015 model year. Have a read on all the reviews on all of the newer bikes that came out this year. Pretty positive reviews from all the major media.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

tcwashers said:


> Are you referring to the 2015 model that is on linkagedesing.blogspot.com? That is a pretty old bike (4 model years). Also the new bikes are a horst link variation and not single pivot like the one on the blog. The current bikes including the Wire Peak, La Sal Peak, Signal Peak, and new Cascade Peak, are wildly different than what are on this blog. Every brand has improved their linkage designs from 2015 model year. Have a read on all the reviews on all of the newer bikes that came out this year. Pretty positive reviews from all the major media.


Yes, I am. Fezzari could easily provide new information by showing the attributes of their linkage design on their web site or by contacting that blogger and asking for an updated review. What I particularly use the site for is to check for sufficient anti-squat and also make sure that the spring curve is sufficiently linear and not too progressive for my taste. A positive review in a bike magazine dependent on advertising isn't sufficient to excite me about a bike.


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

hikerdave said:


> Yes, I am. Fezzari could easily provide new information by showing the attributes of their linkage design on their web site or by contacting that blogger and asking for an updated review. What I particularly use the site for is to check for sufficient anti-squat and also make sure that the spring curve is sufficiently linear and not too progressive for my taste. A positive review in a bike magazine dependent on advertising isn't sufficient to excite me about a bike.


Here are the charts for you on the Wire Peak. I figured I would post directly vs getting info from a blog that more than likely calculates them from a photo from a website, even though the photos could be distorted which can give incorrect info.

Leverage Ratio - It is progressive and this was done so the bike feels like it has more travel instead of bottoming out. We also wanted this compatible with coil shocks - They tend to do better with a progressive design instead of linear.








Anti- Squat - Note this is in the easiest gear combo of 34/50T. It is just over 100% at SAG to help account for down force created by the downward force of the legs and not just the weight shift on acceleration








Fee free to reach out direct if you have any more kinematic questions.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

tcwashers said:


> Here are the charts for you on the Wire Peak. I figured I would post directly vs getting info from a blog that more than likely calculates them from a photo from a website, even though the photos could be distorted which can give incorrect info.
> 
> Leverage Ratio - It is progressive and this was done so the bike feels like it has more travel instead of bottoming out. We also wanted this compatible with coil shocks - They tend to do better with a progressive design instead of linear.
> View attachment 1228406
> ...


Looks good. Very similar suspension to my Haibike SDURO but much nicer build. That bike pedals quite nicely - doesn't need the lockout so I'm sure that yours does as well or bitter.

I'm a bit out of the mainstream in preferring a more linear suspension ( I don't generally drop more than knee-high ) so I personally would go with the coil shock or at least make sure that all of the volume spacers were out of the air shock.

I really like the 34 x 50 low end. The internal battery is also a good look.

All hypothetical though; I'm not in the market for a new bike right now.

Sorry for disparaging your bike - it looks great.


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

hikerdave said:


> Looks good. Very similar suspension to my Haibike SDURO but much nicer build. That bike pedals quite nicely - doesn't need the lockout so I'm sure that yours does as well or bitter.
> 
> I'm a bit out of the mainstream in preferring a more linear suspension ( I don't generally drop more than knee-high ) so I personally would go with the coil shock or at least make sure that all of the volume spacers were out of the air shock.
> 
> ...


Great to hear you are loving your bike and having fun. That is what it is all about!

Coil shocks can make E-bike really fun, but they do tend to behave a bit better with a progressive suspension design so the suspension stays supportive in the mid stroke and doesn't slam at bottom out. MRP does make a progressive coil spring for bikes with a more linear design to them.

Thanks for the kind words on the bike we are really happy with how it turned out.

Happy trails!


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I like your approach to kinematics! Very progressive at 28% from 2.75 to 2. The falling as really frees up the suspension movement. Should rip.


----------



## timroost (Sep 9, 2014)

I ordered one - a medium Wire Peak - should arrive in 3-4 weeks. I paid to upgrade the suspension to the factory 36 float up front and the factory x2 in the rear. Stoked!

@tcwashers - I'm curious why Fezzari chose not to use the SRAM EX1 drivetrain in favor of GX and NX? Riders seem to prefer the EX1 on ebikes after using it for a while and the durability seems loads better. I don't think there's much of a cost difference between ex1 and gx.... Any thoughts?


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

SRAM EX1 is 8-speed, right? 

People want more gear choices. Replacing a chain and cog now and then are not big deals. As long as the 12-speed stuff is strong enough, people will go with that. 

Also, the GX and NX gearing is easier to get and ultimately less expensive.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

That’s so rad, congrats! Good question. To highlight it more: even the top model has the NX cassette. Seems odd cuz of weight plus wear, as you said.


----------



## timroost (Sep 9, 2014)

honkinunit said:


> SRAM EX1 is 8-speed, right?
> 
> People want more gear choices. Replacing a chain and cog now and then are not big deals. As long as the 12-speed stuff is strong enough, people will go with that.


I would tend to disagree with this statement - with a motor it seems that many riders want reduced gearing choices. Most if not all emtb makers are using single gear shifters to reduce problems with chain breaking, etc while shifting under load. With single gear shifting it will take forever to get through 12 speeds.... thus the 8 speed with a 11-48 range. Add to that the link system of the ex drivetrain (chain and cassette optimized together) and the additional durability of the chain and cassette and it seems like an obvious win.

I really want to hear from Fezzari on this point but psyched to hear from others as well...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll be doing a test review this winter. The specs look great so I'm pretty jazzed!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Geo isn't that similar to a Shuttle. The front is too stumpy in comparison, resulting in extra weight on the front. I'd prefer if it were 60mm longer in front center for the medium, in order to have it more balanced feeling.


----------



## timroost (Sep 9, 2014)

ninjichor said:


> Geo isn't that similar to a Shuttle. The front is too stumpy in comparison, resulting in extra weight on the front. I'd prefer if it were 60mm longer in front center for the medium, in order to have it more balanced feeling.


Why do you say the geo is not that similar to a shuttle? Same HTA, same chainstays, the difference seems to be just 3 cm longer top tube which gives it a 3cm longer reach and 3cm longer wheelbase across sizes. However, given the "virtual" way that these measurements are obtained, some of this difference can be explained by the steeper seat tube eff angle. The longer reach is a factor for sure but surely there are many more similarities than differences? Curious to hear your opinion.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

timroost said:


> The longer reach is a factor for sure but surely there are many more similarities than differences? Curious to hear your opinion.


I would agree with this. The geo very similar but the labeling of sizes is off. It seemed every brand just relabeled their geo charts to recommend sizing up over the last two years. Fezzari size chart is a couple years old school in that way. But the short-enough-seat tube will allow you to size up and still run a proper length dropper. If you're not much taller than 6 foot you're good. If you're really tall you'd probably need to wait for an xxl. I'm 5'11" and this might be the first xl I buy.


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

timroost said:


> I ordered one - a medium Wire Peak - should arrive in 3-4 weeks. I paid to upgrade the suspension to the factory 36 float up front and the factory x2 in the rear. Stoked!
> 
> @tcwashers - I'm curious why Fezzari chose not to use the SRAM EX1 drivetrain in favor of GX and NX? Riders seem to prefer the EX1 on ebikes after using it for a while and the durability seems loads better. I don't think there's much of a cost difference between ex1 and gx.... Any thoughts?


I'm glad you picked up a bike, you are going to love it!

There are a few reasons we chose the GX Eagle and NX Eagle over EX1, Cadence/battery use, durability, future value, market support:

Cadence/battery use: The batteries tend to have the best range when pedaling about 70-75rpm. We found that on really steep climbs, having the 50t made a difference at keeping the cadence in that sweet spot of about 70-75rpm. Also the closer steps on an eagle cassette help keep consistent RPM range as you go through the gears. We preferred this feeling over the larger jumps of EX1 8-spd. Consistent cadence = Longer battery life.

Durability: SRAM has certified any of the eagle derailleurs for the extra torque of E-bikes. If you notice we use the NX cassette and chain. These are the only E-bike certified cassette and chain. These have the same or better wear life as EX1 according to SRAM. NOTE: We also use an Eagle front chainring to be sure there are no wear conflict with the front ring.

Future Value/market support: SRAM has heavily invested in Eagle on the support and marketing side. We feel there is more value in offering an Eagle bike than a speciality drivetrain that may not have as much support in the future. I think the trend you will see is more and more pedal assist bikes going with eagle.

I hope that helps answer your questions.


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

timroost said:


> I would tend to disagree with this statement - with a motor it seems that many riders want reduced gearing choices. Most if not all emtb makers are using single gear shifters to reduce problems with chain breaking, etc while shifting under load. With single gear shifting it will take forever to get through 12 speeds.... thus the 8 speed with a 11-48 range. Add to that the link system of the ex drivetrain (chain and cassette optimized together) and the additional durability of the chain and cassette and it seems like an obvious win.
> 
> I really want to hear from Fezzari on this point but psyched to hear from others as well...


You are correct on why we use the single click shifter in that it is like a built in safety mechanism to help with too many gear jumps at one time and the potential of breaking a chain with extra torque. Ideally a pedal assist bike should be pedaled like any regular MTB, with a good consistent cadence and not having to dump 3-4 gears at a time. Because of this we don't feel there is a huge draw back to the single click shifter and the 12 gears. See my other comment on cadence and the other reasons we went Eagle instead of EX1.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## timroost (Sep 9, 2014)

tcwashers said:


> You are correct on why we use the single click shifter in that it is like a built in safety mechanism to help with too many gear jumps at one time and the potential of breaking a chain with extra torque. Ideally a pedal assist bike should be pedaled like any regular MTB, with a good consistent cadence and not having to dump 3-4 gears at a time. Because of this we don't feel there is a huge draw back to the single click shifter and the 12 gears. See my other comment on cadence and the other reasons we went Eagle instead of EX1.


Thanks for the replies! I agree with all your points above in theory so I'm guessing when I get the bike I will agree in practice too... Thanks again!


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

timroost said:


> Why do you say the geo is not that similar to a shuttle? Same HTA, same chainstays, the difference seems to be just 3 cm longer top tube which gives it a 3cm longer reach and 3cm longer wheelbase across sizes. However, given the "virtual" way that these measurements are obtained, some of this difference can be explained by the steeper seat tube eff angle. The longer reach is a factor for sure but surely there are many more similarities than differences? Curious to hear your opinion.


I'd be tempted to upsize to a large Shuttle, to get the weight bias I like. It's a critical factor in my bike-buying decision making.









This bike looks to be forward weight biased, prompting a rider to compensate by riding with their weight shifted back on anything technical.

I'd like the bike to be closer to balanced, having the #s closer together + some extra length up front to account for the suspension compression changing the lengths, hence why that 3cm difference is a big deal to me. It's my personal preference for it to be slightly rearward biased, hence why I requested 60mm in size medium. If the wheelbase ends up 1230-1240mm for 435mm chainstays, considering the 160/140mm travel, you got me interested (+25mm wheelbase for every +5mm of chainstay :thumbsup.

As of right now, the SB150 and the Pole line-up most interest me.

P.S. The point I used for estimating the rider's out-of-saddle CoG is a generalization... seems to correlate to a point forward of the rider's belly button, which conveniently is about where the forward crank's pedal threads are.

P.S.S. I used an image app (ImageJ) to measure the effective STA, measured to the rails, and got 76.8d. I see that the axles aren't level, but also see that rotating the pic by -1d over-rotates it, so it looks like your claimed effective STA is believable. Props! (cause some other brands aren't trustworthy with this #)


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

@nijichor

It sounds like the reach, TT, and wheel base on the XL Wire Peak are what you are looking for. We kept the seat tube short on the XL at just 18". So depending on your inseam this should be exactly what you are looking for. We can customize the dropper post length to be sure it work for you as well.

If you are looking for bike similar to the Pole and the SB150 take a look at our LA Sal Peak. That bike in a large is very similar to what you are looking for (160/150mm travel, 29er, 65 HA, 78 STA, 435mm CS). There are rave reviews on this bike and it was just named Editors Choice by Bike Rumor. https://www.fezzari.com/lasal
There's an MTBR thread on the bike here: https://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/fezzari-1087107.html

Interesting way to determine rider CoG. Modern apps and software are pretty cool. One comment I would make is you made the CoG line on the front pedal. What about the rear pedal? Wouldn't the weight be evenly distributed and therefore moving your CoG line rearward for a more balanced ride? From my experience a longer CS on a bike will make the bike more stable at speed, but you do loose some maneuverability. We have found that with a shorter CS, the fulcrum of the bike as a lever is the rear axle and since it is more underneath you, the front end tends to ride lighter without excessive weight shifts. This shorter CS helps keep the front end feeling light and the bike more maneuverable. This is the main reason we worked so hard at making the CS 435mm on this bike.

We understand everyone has different preferences in bikes and geo, and that is why we build so many different bikes and there are so many good bike brands out there. If you make it to Utah stop by our offices some time, we'd be happy to show you around and point you in the direction of some amazing trails!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Dude, you are waaay overanalyzing this thing.

Weight forward is a good thing, as in many sports, being on your "heels" worsens handling. You don't want a low COG because you'll have pedal strike issues. If you need a longer front center, then go up a frame size. I ride a 490 reach but I'm only 6' tall, though I love the straight line downhill feel, there are times when it's hard to get forward enough.

You should try riding these bikes, it would be far more informative than doing the back of the hand figuring. The front center dimension on the Wire is so similar to the Shuttle that you'd be hard pressed to notice the difference.

I'm pretty sure Fezzari knows the geometry, it was computer designed, so there may be some accuracy there... just saying.

The Wire is a nice econo (read as aluminum and a little heavier than a Shuttle) buy if someone wants a good riding "bike" that also has e-power. The Wire and the Shuttle are the only ebikes to date that have actually been designed to ride well on the down.



ninjichor said:


> I'd be tempted to upsize to a large Shuttle, to get the weight bias I like. It's a critical factor in my bike-buying decision making.
> 
> View attachment 1229446
> 
> ...


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

@tcwashers Yes, shortening the chainstays will make the front feel lighter, when that is an isolated change.

Lengthening the front center will also make the front feel lighter. If it's too difficult to make the front feel lighter through shorter CS, why not do it through slacker HA, longer fork, and/or more "reach"?

Hitting the sweet spot is very desirable. I don't see consumers recognizing it enough to demand, but I bet they can feel it--they'd probably sum it the feeling as the bike feeling balanced and easy to ride, or saying that a certain size feels better than another (L over M, possibly explaining the upsizing trend). I'd go as far as suggesting that any brand that doesn't change the CS length per size like Norco does, are compromising on their designs. Norco does so by shifting the BB forward, I hear.

- If the front is heavy, it will tend to dive as you go over drops if you don't compensate with a weight shift. It will want to stick to the ground. It will prefer if the rider is in the saddle a lot, or behind the saddle, being more of a cruiser.

- If the front is light, it will require technique to keep it down when you don't want it to pop up, in order to maintain steering control. It will take to the air much more willingly, but it will feel a bit unstable/wild, and require a bit more effort to keep the front on the ground when climbing up something steep.

- If you hit the sweet spot, the bike feels much more behaved in regards to when it pitches up or down. You can make subtle weight shifts to choose what you want it to do--pop up off of roller for some air, or fly continue rolling. It feels much more effortless to ride.

I've been interested in Utah, but I heard there's pollution issues (e.g. winter inversions). Friend pointed out that MTBYumyum's videos are shot there. I heard how huge Backcountry's facilities are there, and notice many other bicycle industry businesses have set up shop there. If I come to Utah, it'd be primarily to score a bike industry job. 

@Nurse Ben I have a desire in making bikes better, not a desire in buying and riding all sorts of new bikes, to learn about their individual characteristics from feel. It's feedback. If I had the resources conveniently available, I'd be making my own bikes, using all my analysis and ideas. Until then, I can just share them and hope someone listens and makes a bike I want. I got a crazy ideas that are totally out-of-the-box that I want to try based on strong hunches. Been meaning to shop for a bamboo bike kit to test it out.

Since I made weight bias a personal preference, I wager I can reliably sense a difference in front center, especially a 30mm difference.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Wait until Steve here gets into the RC (rear center, horizontal chainstay length) and FC (front center, horizontal distance from BB to front axle) relationship.

I'd love if people embrace it enough to demand "the ratio" (sweet spot balance between RC/FC), like they did with anti-squat, now demanding "100% anti-squat".

The rider is drawn to put their CoG where the bike's designer placed their weight distro CoG point at, in relation to RC/FC. If Fezzari thinks a rider's CoG is back more, a rider might have to push their hips back to get in that position. Then they will be compelled to do all their techniques, like weight shifts, originating from that position. Many of my bikes have the CoG aligned to the seated position--I consider out-of-the-saddle more important, so I find myself forced to hover over where the saddle would be.

What if such a position takes effort to hold, being somewhat uncomfortable/inconvenient? I consider *my* neutral out-of-the-saddle position to be the most effortless and comfortable to hold, and its CoG to be forward of the BB roughly 175mm--just pretty much standing up straight, only bending over enough to reach the bars. I've only found one bike that allowed me to ride in such a position, a Med '18 Cannondale Jekyll 2. Problem is that its seated position is behind the ideal CoG point (seated pedaling is a chore, but I save significant energy riding out-of-the-saddle). Is it not possible to have the seated and standing CoG point the same? That's one of my out-of-the-box ideas.

Take a look at the many examples here, and try to gauge how a rider's weight is split between front and rear wheel, and where the center point is:

https://www.vitalmtb.com/photos/fea...uz-V10-G-ed-Out-at-Llangollen,92373/sspomer,2









Can subjectively judge these pics in a variety of ways. I'd question if this looks cramped. I like the look of it, compared to the others though, as it seems to be more relaxed as if he's not trying too hard to compensate for the bike. When I consider my upper body, and imagine a very light touch on the bars, my calculations come to the estimate that my out-of-the-saddle CoG is ~170mm forward of the BB. Curious as too what Steve's calculations are, as he mentions it being spreadsheet heavy.

---

All this "techno-spiel" is an effort to bring a low cost, versatile, reliable emtb with agreeable geometry to the market. Don't really care who makes it, as I bet it's made in whatever capable-enough Asian factory is available. I don't got the resources to deal with Astro engineering, Kinesis, or whoever personally.

If it costs less to have a bike with 450mm chainstays, why not kick out the FC to 850 to balance it out so the front has that "just right" amount of lightness? Does that cost more too, as it won't fit in standard boxes? Be a shame if that were one of the reasons... I understand some people might balk at a 1300mm chainstay, as it's not that great for fitting around chicanes of trees and other obstacles, but there's the RM Altitude Powerplay for that. Can't please 'em all, but can better optimize for a certain style of trails (big mountain and open desert style).


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

ninjichor said:


> Can't please 'em all, but can better optimize for a certain style of trails (big mountain and open desert style).


Fezzari made a bike for people who want shorter chain stays, whether or not those people will be optimizing for their trails correctly, I don't think Fezzari is interested in your experiment. There are plenty of ebikes with long ass chain stays. You should be looking at those. Nicolai makes an ebike, Pole will eventually make an ebike, etc.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Fezzari made a bike for people who want shorter chain stays, whether or not those people will be optimizing for their trails correctly, I don't think Fezzari is interested in your experiment. There are plenty of ebikes with long ass chain stays. You should be looking at those. Nicolai makes an ebike, Pole will eventually make an ebike, etc.


People wanting short chainstays is old fashioned. You mention some brands that are avante garde, challenging the demand for short chainstays, but I mentioned low cost, hence why I am here in a Fezzari thread.

Hmm, does Bikesdirect listen to feedback? If they do, I'll go there instead.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ninjichor said:


> I understand some people might balk at a 1300mm chainstay,


I'd be one of those people that would say 1300mm chainstays would be pretty excessive. But, hey if you are racing straight down a mountain maybe that's the hot ticket?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Dude, you are waaay overanalyzing this thing.
> 
> Weight forward is a good thing, as in many sports, being on your "heels" worsens handling. You don't want a low COG because you'll have pedal strike issues. If you need a longer front center, then go up a frame size. I ride a 490 reach but I'm only 6' tall, though I love the straight line downhill feel, there are times when it's hard to get forward enough.
> 
> ...


Nope. Not the only ones. Don't forget team FOCUS!! Idk about in stock form, cause I upped my Fork 10mm to a 19 Lyrik and run a DVO Topaz. Along with the 29 Carbon hoops, it hauls azz.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

"Weight forward is good."






(2:35) - This is what happens when you don't compensate for front heavy bike, by having your weight shifted way back. Bike: Diamondback Hook in med.

Forward weight is good if you're just riding casually. Pros: less likely to wash out the front in corners, don't need to shift weight forward on steep climbs, keeps your control wheel on the ground. In general, good balance when in steering from in the saddle, but not so much when trying do the same in your out-of-the-saddle pedaling position. People get scared of jumps and drops due to this front wheel diving tendency.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

ninjichor said:


> People wanting short chainstays is old fashioned. You mention some brands that are avante garde, challenging the demand for short chainstays, but I mentioned low cost, hence why I am here in a Fezzari thread.
> 
> Hmm, does Bikesdirect listen to feedback? If they do, I'll go there instead.


I don't think Nicolai or Pole ebikes will be in the same price range as Fezzari.

However have you looked at the Commencal Meta Power? It's a real contender other than the battery is not integrated/hidden in the downtube.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Enough thread jacking!

Fezzari confirmed they can spec the WP with the New and very interesting MRP Hazard coil and the DVO Jade. They can also do di2.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Enough thread jacking!
> 
> Fezzari confirmed they can spec the WP with the New and very interesting MRP Hazard coil and the DVO Jade. They can also do di2.


If it was me buying that bike I'd probably go with the Elite, get an Avalanche damper for the Yari, and ride the bike with the air shock while I purchased an Avalanche upgrade for any of the coil shocks for which they tune.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I’ve already got the Avy cart to drop in. The build I’m looking at:

WP comp w/ e7000 motor
E7000 display
E7000 left hand shifter
E7000 right hand shifter
Xt di2 11 speed derailleur 
Yari w/ Avy at 160 or maybe 170 mm travel
Mrp Hazard coil
29” nextie carbon wheels on i9 hubs (I’m going to experiment with 27.5x2.4 rear)
Deore m6000 or mt5s or my trusty saint brakes
Oneup 170mm dropper
Ergon SM Men’s saddle
SixC cockpit


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing your impressions.

I've spoke to the Fezzari CS folks a few times, they are super helpful, their model is more on par with Guerilla Gravity, all in house except for frame building.

I'll be running over there to demo bikes and get a XC frame sometime in January.



PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I've already got the Avy cart to drop in. The build I'm looking at:
> 
> WP comp w/ e7000 motor
> E7000 display
> ...


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> I've already got the Avy cart to drop in. The build I'm looking at:
> 
> WP comp w/ e7000 motor
> E7000 display
> ...


Nice - so they are willing/able to do custom build/upgrades on the base COMP model, while keeping costs under the ELITE model?

If so that's very accommodating - which would be great.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

They are pretty awesome! They’re definitely happy to accommodate part changes for a custom build. They’ll give you a quote and you can decide what works best for you. I’m going to be swapping some components with my Wreckoning, then selling the Wreckoning as a complete. I’m trying to build the best package to get the WP I want and take the lowest net loss on the Wreckoning.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on the e7000 vs e8000? This video made the point that the e8000 is too powerful in the high boost setting (Shimano motors have 3 setting for boost mode) for technical climbing. They say the e7000 boost-high is in between the e8000 boost-low and boost-mid. They like the e7000 more for tech climbing. On sustained pavement climbs the e7000 was about 10% slower.






My thought is that I'll be riding up techy climbs mostly, not road rides or pulling a trailer, so the e7000 should be enough power. I'd prefer to get this build in as cheap as possible as it's my first ebike. I think in couple years I'll replace this bike with another ebike, so keeping cost low will minimize my losses then. What do you think?


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Does anyone have any experience or thoughts on the e7000 vs e8000? This video made the point that the e8000 is too powerful in the high boost setting (Shimano motors have 3 setting for boost mode) for technical climbing. They say the e7000 boost-high is in between the e8000 boost-low and boost-mid. They like the e7000 more for tech climbing. On sustained pavement climbs the e7000 was about 10% slower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Yamaha PW-SE has 70Nm torque and I doubt that I would even notice the slight drop in torque to 60 nm. (Bike is rarely operating at max current; usually only on my commute when I'm mixed in with traffic for a left turn.) I never climb on the highest assist setting because the bike's traction is better controlled on a short steep section with me putting in a little more effort.

Probably depends on your weight though; I'm around 215 pounds with pack on so if you weigh less than that I think that you're good.


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

I order the wire pro December 17 and received it December 22. I have been riding it every day. I ride it like a non e bike , I still a great work out but with up to twice the speed and able to climb hills I only could dream of.My dogs get a better work out too because they have to run harder to keep up. A e bike can be a good training tool on tight single track. I only use the trail and boost modes when needed . I'm almost 65 and have been riding mountain bike for 37 years.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

SirDonald said:


> I order the wire pro December 17 and received it December 22. I have been riding it every day. I ride it like a non e bike , I still a great work out but with up to twice the speed and able to climb hills I only could dream of.My dogs get a better work out too because they have to run harder to keep up. A e bike can be a good training tool on tight single track. I only use the trail and boost modes when needed . I'm almost 65 and have been riding mountain bike for 37 years.


Glad you're enjoying your new ebike!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

How about some pictures?

Do you have any other ebike experiences for comparison?

Glad you're liking the bike.

I agree on riding in sans power. My wife's Shuttle rides fine with the power off, but it's nice to have the power if you need it.



SirDonald said:


> I order the wire pro December 17 and received it December 22. I have been riding it every day. I ride it like a non e bike , I still a great work out but with up to twice the speed and able to climb hills I only could dream of.My dogs get a better work out too because they have to run harder to keep up. A e bike can be a good training tool on tight single track. I only use the trail and boost modes when needed . I'm almost 65 and have been riding mountain bike for 37 years.


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

Very little time on a Levo and a Haibike.


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

Great Enjoy!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

usuallylost said:


> Talked through my order with Fezzari today. My Wire Peak Pro order is finalized. Now I have to forget it's on the way!!!


My Elite arrived today. I was very impressed with the packaging and ease of assembly. The bike was 98% assembled and even had a little charge so in less than 10min from receiving the box you could be pedaling around. Well done, Fezzari.


----------



## SirDonald (Feb 4, 2008)

Have fun! I ride mine like it has no motor but it climbs twice as fast.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

SirDonald said:


> Have fun! I ride mine like it has no motor but it climbs twice as fast.


Thanks man! It's my e-ticket to getting my fitness and health back on track.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

JCWages said:


> Thanks man! It's my e-ticket to getting my fitness and health back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gorgeous!


----------



## usuallylost (Nov 8, 2018)

see ya all later!


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Following


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

Picked up a Wire Peak Pro today! Super excited to get out on some rides, but right off the bat it feels right at home. Can't wait to get some trail time in.

I've ridden both the Scott Genius and Pivot Shuttle eBikes - the Wire Peak in terms of rise quality feels right on par.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I've gotten a handful of rides on the Wire Peak now and it's pretty damn fun!

I rode one of my normal routes with my fiance and neither of us were trying to go fast yet on my favorite DH Flow trail I was only 8sec off my PR set in 2016 (4:18 vs 4:10). It wasn't about trying to go fast. I was simply having a blast on the bike!

We planned to shuttle this ride so parked up at the top and rode down to the bottom (7 miles or so) then we switched bikes and my fiance rode the Wire Peak back up to retrieve the truck. Total miles was approx. 18 according to Strava and we used 2 bars of battery in 50F temps and 11 miles of climbing in Trail mode and 1 mile of steep climb in Boost going full steam. Color me (us) impressed). Also I wanted to note how cool it is that my fiance' at 5'4" can ride this bike despite it being an XL and set up for me at 6'3". The standover height is very low and the seat tube can handle very long droppers so I don't even have to adjust the dropper insertion point when we switch bikes. They included a quick release seat post clamp instead of the typical hex head clamp which makes swapping bikes even easier. That's a bonus point for a bike like this where EVERYONE wants to throw a leg over it. 

The bike LOVES to corner and feels very agile (steering, leaning, front tire placement) while on the ground. Side trail jibbing requires a lot more effort than my regular bike (Evil The Calling) but then again a lot of bikes require more effort to flick about than that skateboard on wheels. lol Sending it off actual jumps and ledges is a piece of cake, however, and air time feels smooth an controlled as do landings. I tested this specifically on a notorious tiny little "booter" at 18" tall but it sends you up much higher than expected and the landing is completely flat. So hucking 4 feet up in the air and smashing down on the flat is never a great feeling but the suspension and 27.5x2.8 tires soaked it up without complaint. One of the coolest things I have learned so far relates to speed when approaching a feature, usually a jump. Sometimes you can't decide if you want to hit a feature or not and by the time you make up your mind to hit it you may not have the speed required to actually do anything even remotely cool. Or you may be riding blind and see a feature at the last minute but don't have the speed. In Trail Mode or even Eco with the right gear you can simply throw in a few pedal strokes before the feature and have all the speed you need. I wouldn't recommend doing this in Boost mode unless you want to reenact the bike moon scene from ET. Boost mode acceleration is no joke.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

MTBEU said:


> Picked up a Wire Peak Pro today! Super excited to get out on some rides, but right off the bat it feels right at home. Can't wait to get some trail time in.
> 
> I've ridden both the Scott Genius and Pivot Shuttle eBikes - the Wire Peak in terms of rise quality feels right on par.


That's so awesome! I'm loving the Elite model but I bet that Fox 36 is straight up dreamy!


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Kim's response was perfect!

This little rock isn't a hard obstacle by any means but if you are unsure if you want to hit it and then try to at the last minute but don't have the speed you'll get hung up. Because you can't see the top or the other side it looks a little sketch at first glance. With mo powa you can throw in an extra pedal stroke or 2 and fly right up it no problem.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BsvYIDzFbTl/


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

JCWages said:


> Also I wanted to note how cool it is that my fiance' at 5'4" can ride this bike despite it being an XL and set up for me at 6'3". The standover height is very low and the seat tube can handle very long droppers so I don't even have to adjust the dropper insertion point when we switch bikes.


Interesting. The geo chart is telling 789mm XL vs 782mm S standover height. Basically the same. My wife is 5'3" and ebike shopping for her right now. She liked the Levo which has lower standover than Wirepeak, but still thought the standover was too high to her liking.

It looks like Commencal might have the lowest standover. No waterbottle cage - so I'll be regulated to water carrying duties. Decision, decisions.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

smoothmoose said:


> Interesting. The geo chart is telling 789mm XL vs 782mm S standover height. Basically the same. My wife is 5'3" and ebike shopping for her right now. She liked the Levo which has lower standover than Wirepeak, but still thought the standover was too high to her liking.
> 
> It looks like Commencal might have the lowest standover. No waterbottle cage - so I'll be regulated to water carrying duties. Decision, decisions.


I'll double check her clearance tonight. She hopped right on it and didn't have any issues and when I mentioned the low standover height and how useful that would be for her women's group she agreed. But I'll make sure I'm not saying something that is incorrect. Standover height is often measured in different places by manufacturers so looking at the numbers alone is not always a good idea.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

JCWages said:


> I've gotten a handful of rides on the Wire Peak now and it's pretty damn fun!
> ...


Thanks for your review Justin. Looks like a cool bike.

We should ride Georgetown again while you have it! 

Catfish ...


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

motocatfish said:


> Thanks for your review Justin. Looks like a cool bike.
> 
> We should ride Georgetown again while you have it!
> 
> Catfish ...


Definitely! Tom misses you. Haha Would be good to ride with you again.

Ohh Fezzari now has a brand subform now. 

https://forums.mtbr.com/fezzari/


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

JCWages said:


> I've gotten a handful of rides on the Wire Peak now and it's pretty damn fun!
> 
> I rode one of my normal routes with my fiance and neither of us were trying to go fast yet on my favorite DH Flow trail I was only 8sec off my PR set in 2016 (4:18 vs 4:10). It wasn't about trying to go fast. I was simply having a blast on the bike!
> 
> ...


Nice review; settles any misgivings I had about the bike; it seems like a Pivot Shuttle but not just for dentists.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

hikerdave said:


> Nice review; settles any misgivings I had about the bike; it seems like a Pivot Shuttle but not just for dentists.


LOL possibly! I still haven't ridden the Pivot yet but since I'm not a dentist I don't think I want to.It's like test driving a Bugatti when you're on your way to buy a Corvette.

I'll be putting together a "First Ride" review for MTBR this week or next. I still need to get an official "as tested" weight for this bike. But for those of you with keen interest I give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice bike, what’s the wattage in the built in battery?


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

Got a chance to get some good rides in on the Wire Peak this weekend!! This bike absolutely shreds. So agile and fun to ride. Love it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcwashers (Jan 14, 2011)

506wh battery


----------



## wasabot (Feb 3, 2019)

30 days and 200 miles with the Wire Peak Pro - No issues, great support and countless hours of fun and learning.


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

Wire Peak in 29er mode. Can't wait to give it a proper ride!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

MTBEU said:


> Wire Peak in 29er mode. Can't wait to give it a proper ride!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet bike! But an xx1 cassette on an ebike just seems irresponsible lol.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Met a guy riding a black Wire Peak in Fallon NV, he seemed to be having a good time riding with his dog “Cheetah “. Good looking bike for sure.

So who was it that said short chainstays were old school? He must have been homeschooled cuz short chainstays and a long front center are new school.

Great geo on some of these bikes, not so much on others, read before you buy. As a rule:

Long chainstays are better for recreational riding as they make a bike more stable and easier for less experienced riders to manage.

Short chainstays are for more experienced riders who understand how to properly weight a bike and who want a bike that is agile and appropriate for technical riding.

In the non ebike world, an average chainstay on a high end mountain bike is ~435mm. 

There really is no good reason for a chainstay longer than 435mm unless you’re designing a downhill bike, designing for recreational riders, or the chosen suspension design and motor layout don’t allow for shorter chainstays; this last reason is the most common, sadly.

It’s really forward thinking for Fezzari to design the Wire Peak the way they did, clearly they did their research and understood the future of ebikes: to closely parallel non ebikes but with the added benefits of electric assist.


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

I said people wanting short chainstays is old fashioned. The act of demanding short/shorter CS is what's being criticized. New school way of thinking is balancing chainstay length with front center length. All that context in my post should've indicated that, if you read it.

I was suggested to get the XL to get the FC I wanted, but the seated position is too out of whack with a long ETT. Maybe a L with a -2d angleset.

Edit: did the math and -2d angleset would give +17mm of FC. Adding another 10mm of travel would add another 4-5mm of FC. Close enough to that 435 CS to 1225 WB I'm looking for, but the seat tube is still long.


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> Sweet bike! But an xx1 cassette on an ebike just seems irresponsible lol.


Haha! It definitely is.

This wheelset is from another bike - I wanted to try 29 wheels. Was too lazy to swap cassettes for just one ride.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I am searching for my next eMTB.
The Fezzari looks interesting and if their assisted bikes are as good as there customer service, it should be a winner.
So the wire peak has a shorter chain stay than most assisted eMTB and they claim it is one of the best climbers in the assisted world.
My definition of a good climber is one that you can keep the front wheel down and maintain good directional control versus wandering like my Haibike does.
Since we are riding assisted, i would like to think we can climb steeper grades than non assisted and maybe more difficult climbs like motos are able.

In the Lone Wolf eMTB shoot out they said the best climber was the Trek Powerfly which has a "long rear end"

I questioned Fezzari about this apparent contradiction and they said it has to do with the more upright seat tube angle and less fork offset effecting geometry issues like trail.

Seems like this would be the best of both worlds, short chainstay and great climber.
Is this something knew?


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

highroad 2 said:


> I am searching for my next eMTB.
> The Fezzari looks interesting and if their assisted bikes are as good as there customer service, it should be a winner.
> So the wire peak has a shorter chain stay than most assisted eMTB and they claim it is one of the best climbers in the assisted world.
> My definition of a good climber is one that you can keep the front wheel down and maintain good directional control versus wandering like my Haibike does.
> ...


I can't speak to the technical design aspects but I can say that on steep climbs the front end doesn't wander and the bike is very resistant to flipping backwards despite the "short" chainstay which really isn't that short compared to the slew of bikes that came out in 2015-2016 with 16.5" chainstays and liked to dance on steep fast descents.

The steep seat tube angle helps you maintain weight on the front of the bike without coming unseated or stretching yourself out in an uncomfortable way. This is very helpful on an ebike because in higher power modes like Boost, the amount of torque at your disposal is staggering and can quickly unseat an inexperienced rider or on an ebike with too long of a front center and slack seat tube angle with too short of a rear.

My "First Ride" article should go live any day now but in it I mention the weirdness of the the relatively long reach combined with a relatively steep seat tube angle and how that relates to bike feel when standing vs. seated. In summary the reach feels much shorter when seated than the numbers alone would lead you to believe. I'm really happy Fezzari pushed me into their XL instead of the L which is what I normally ride despite being 6'3".


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Not new, it's been one of the trends in mountain bikes for a bit.

There's been an ongoing "feud" over long vs short chainstays, much of which is due to how different riding styles and location affect bike needs/preferences.

Short chainstays allow for more front end manuverability, so manuals, wheel lifts, etc ...

There was a similar discussion about short chainstays and traction in the fat bike forum, this went on for a while until some testing suggested short chainstays were actually better at maintaining traction because you have more weight over the rear wheel. Of course facts don't always change minds 

The long reach thing is new, not everyone likes it, but the initial idea is that lengthening the front center allowed for a shorter stem which improves handling by making it more predicatable, this also allows the rider to get their weight back to prevent OTB crashes. There's a bunch of other stuff mixed in with this including reach, stack, and fork offset.

All that said, you should demo first if you can, if not then try to find a similar bike locally to demo so you can better understand how a bike's geometry affects it's performance and feel.

I bought my wife a Levo FSR because it was the best bike available at that time, long chainstays and heavy weight aside. When the Pivot Shuttle was released, I knew it was the bike to beat because I had ridden the Mach 5.5 which the Shuttle is based on. However, keep in mind that my preferences are for bikes that ride well in technical terrain, stable at speed, so short chainstays and longer front end.

If you don't know what you want or just don't feel comfortable choosing, then pick the one with a middle of the road geometry.

You can buy a Wire Peak and ride it for 30 days, then return it for a full refund if it doesn't float your boat. Name another bike Mfg that'll give you that level of satisfaction.



highroad 2 said:


> I am searching for my next eMTB.
> The Fezzari looks interesting and if their assisted bikes are as good as there customer service, it should be a winner.
> So the wire peak has a shorter chain stay than most assisted eMTB and they claim it is one of the best climbers in the assisted world.
> My definition of a good climber is one that you can keep the front wheel down and maintain good directional control versus wandering like my Haibike does.
> ...


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

TCwages
Thanks for responding and looking forward to your “first ride” article.

Who cares about the details if the bike does what you want it to.

Do you feel that the “weirdness” you described had anything to do with the more upright seat tube placing you farther forward on the bottom bracket/pedals than is normal and the pedaling felt unconventional?

I tried moving my seat forward 3” by reversing the offset seat post to get more weight on the front.
I felt so weird to pedal that I did not try it on the trail.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

highroad 2 said:


> TCwages
> Thanks for responding and looking forward to your "first ride" article.
> 
> Who cares about the details if the bike does what you want it to.
> ...


The "weirdness" is a mental thing rather than a physical one. Basically I expected the reach to be much longer and I would feel stretched out on the bike even with a 35mm stem but when I got on it I didn't feel that way at all. It initially felt a little cramped when seated due to the steep seat tube angle, it felt more like the reach on my Large Evil The Calling. After a few rides I slide the saddle back a little and now it feels perfect when seated and standing.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

highroad 2 said:


> TCwages
> Thanks for responding and looking forward to your "first ride" article.
> 
> Who cares about the details if the bike does what you want it to.
> ...


This is a matter of perspective and optimizing for certain situations. The way your seated position feels in the parking lot and the way it feels when clinging a 14% grade are completely different. I slide my saddle all the way forward, even on my bike with a 77 degree effective sta, because I want to optimize for grinding up long, steep climbs while seated. That means I feel cramped and pitched forward during flat trail sections, but totally worth it for me as I most do laps with steep ups followed by DH.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

PurpleMtnSlayer said:


> This is a matter of perspective and optimizing for certain situations. The way your seated position feels in the parking lot and the way it feels when clinging a 14% grade are completely different. I slide my saddle all the way forward, even on my bike with a 77 degree effective sta, because I want to optimize for grinding up long, steep climbs while seated. That means I feel cramped and pitched forward during flat trail sections, but totally worth it for me as I most do laps with steep ups followed by DH.


Agreed! Although I found that on the Wire Peak, climbing is so damned easy that I don't need to optimize the saddle for better climbing so I adjust it for max comfort in general but not so far back that it hinders getting behind it on the steeps. The nice thing about the long seat tube is you can stuff a 150mm+ post all the way inside so the saddle drops all the way down and out of the way when you descend.


----------



## PurpleMtnSlayer (Jun 11, 2015)

I love when you can get the dropper collar right down to the seat tube clamp. Looks so clean! That’s why posts like the one up with infinite adjustment are so cool!


----------



## MTBEU (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been riding the Wire Peak for a few months and collected my thoughts here. Fun bike!

https://mtbeu.com/2019/05/fezzari-wire-peak-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbiker74 (Nov 18, 2014)

Fezzari has definitely improved their geo and linkage on their range to the point that they routinely seem to compare very well in credible ‘bike shootout’ mag reviews.

But I still cannot find any information on their pivot sizing or hardware. I put a lot of miles on my bikes & tend to buy Turner, Santa Cruz etc partly because their lower pivots/bearings are designed for durability & serviceability.


----------



## mr-epic-3 (May 17, 2016)

*Great eMTB (Wire Peak Comp)*

Thought I would drop a quick review on the Wire Peak Comp that I have had for 6 months now. The RS Recon fork just doesn't handle the type of riding you will do on the Wire Peak or any eMTB, the X-Fusion O2 RL works great once you get the air pressure dialed-in. I decided to upgraded to a RS Pike 160mm fork and a RS RC3 shock, made a big different in overall ride quality and handling. The other changes I made were ODI girps, Charger Spoon saddle, DMR v12 pedals and Maxxis DHR 2.6" rear tire, all others parts are stock. I have the GA link in the slack position, which give the Wire Peak the best ride position feel for downhill riding. I have demo many different brands of eMTB (Giant, Norco, YT) and the Wire Peak can hold its own with any of the current eMTB on the market.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

I would love to se a carbon option with this bike...


----------



## broccoli rob (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm interested in one of these current models and have a sizing question for current owners that may have been in between sizes like myself. I'm 6'1 with a 32' inseam. Fezzari recommended a large but said I could also go XL since i'm on the cusp. Normally I would just go the the recommended Large but that 452 reach seems small. My current bike has a 475 reach and feels great. I like the fact that the large will be more manageable to maneuver but don't want to feel to cramped either. 
Cheers


----------

